
Tone Analyzer - scottfr
https://tone-analyzer-demo.mybluemix.net
======
JosephRedfern
This looks interesting.

Is the system using "1-grams"? i.e., is it not context aware? For instance,
it's picking up "can’t blame" as anger, taking only into account "blame".

It's also picking up the "inferior" in "Our product is in no way inferior" as
being negative - but given context, the word is clearly not being used in a
negative way.

~~~
brixon
For these two examples I would agree with the tool. Neither of those two
sentences are positive and uplifting.

~~~
JosephRedfern
I'd have to disagree. I'm not saying they're positive and uplifting, but I
wouldn't consider them negative!

------
Zarkonnen
According to the analyzer, "Kill the unbelievers and wear their skins as
crowns." is mostly open and agreeable.

------
golemotron
It's broken. I've pasted in Bukowski and H.L. Mencken and they come up as open
and agreeable.

------
zeeed
according to the analyzer, "not interested" is 50% cheerful and 50% agreeable
:)

